# lionel scout 110



## thetimmyd (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok I'm new to this site & new to model trains
I recently purchased my son a lionel scout 110. It was reasonably priced and seemed to be clean & was all in the original box. Well long story short it won't go rite.

When I put it on the track by itself (no load) & crank the juice it just hums , then say I move it & it will go forward then stop after about a foot. Then touch it again & it goes backwards ? There is a lever under the back that switches side to side & no matter which way it is set I get the same results ? 

I was told to oil it & I didn't yet but I think it may have bigger problems than lubrication


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Could be a number of things. A loose wire, dirty pickup rollers (or maybe shoes if it's a scout engine). That lever underneath is for the reverse unit (I'm not sure which locomotive you have so I don't know what type of reverse unit your model has). Are you sure it's a 110? I don't see one in my Lionel book. There's a 1001 and a 1110 but no 110

Lubrication isn't the only thing these things need when running for the first time in a long time but depending on the type of motor your model has (plastic frame or metal under the shell?), it's not easy to do the usual cleanup/lube. If it's metal then you should be able to take it apart and clean up the brushes and commutator on the motor yourself quite easily. If it's a plastic one, then it really can't be done by a beginner (I've never done one but I hear they're hard to work on).

If it switches direction then your reverse unit is working. It sounds like you need to clean up the wheels and center rail pickups. I usually use rubbing alcohol on a rag for that. It sounds like it's loosing contact with the rail which activates the reverse unit and changes the direction (every time the power is shut off and turned back on the Reverse (E) unit cycles into the next direction. That lever shuts this sequence off and it can be locked into one position.

While you're at it, make sure your track is clean too (I use the same rubbing alcohol/rag treatment on mine)

Good luck, feel free to ask any more questions you have.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Assuming you have a 1110 Scout, that has a two-position e-unit ... it will cycle between forward and reverse directions each time you throttle-down your transformer. You can toggle the lever on top of the loco to disengage the e-unit, and leave it in whatever direction (forward or reverse) it was last set.

Here's some tech spec diagrams and service info on the 1110 ...

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/1110.htm

Here's some info on a somewhat similar 1001 Scout motor ...

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/1001.htm

I would recommend using GooGone to clean all parts of the motor, especially any rotating and/or mating surfaces. Q-tips and pipe cleaners work well with the GooGone.

After a good cleaning, lube all moving/mating parts with a small drop of 5W-20 or 5W-30 motor oil.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## thetimmyd (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you both for responding it is appreciated 
Yes it is a 1110 scout glad to hear It's supposed to switch from forward to reverse. I will clean the track & check the voltage. & oil any moving part I can find


----------



## thetimmyd (Sep 28, 2011)

I hope it works as my son loves trains, & is like to make it a hobby for us to share. I will be so happy if I get it moving, I will re-post once every electric contact I can find is clean and it is oiled up. 


What are shoes ?


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Remember to only use a little oil, too much is worse than none. The pickups (shoes) are the metal contacts underneath the locomotive in the center (copper/brass colored pieces of metal at each end of the frame). They ride on the center rail. Other than that you should be all set.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Some locos have shoes that are simply bent metal bars that slide along the center rail. Other locos have shoes that are little metal rollers that roll along the center rail. Either way, the shoes "grab" the power from the center rail and transfer it to the loco's motor.

TJ


----------



## thetimmyd (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanx that what I thought. It has the metal rollers, hopefully cleaning them & the track & oil it up will work


----------

